# How do you cook your squirrels.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do mine mostly wrapped in bacon and baked in the oven.

I do a few boiled for a bit then dipped in a egg batter and deep fried.

Then there are a few I put in the slow cooker with a bag of soup mix veggies as they are easy to do.
Cook low and slow till the meat falls off the bones.

 Al


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I have put them in the crock pot with a couple of cans of sauerkraut before and everyone seemed to like them that way.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Haven't cooked them in years, but I use to roast them in the oven when my boys bought them home. The boys liked them....I never tried. They reminded me of rats.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I do mine in the crockpot with onions and mushrooms and rabbit broth then I thicken it and eat over rice, Oh yeah when I cook small boned stuff in the crockpot I tie it into a piece of cheese cloth and cook it right in the crock that way. It keeps the bones contained.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Flour the squirrel, braise, remove, deglaze the pan with chicken broth, or wine (red or white), add onions, carrots (optional), garlic, whatever veg you like, maybe potatoes, salt, pepper to taste, put the squirrel back in, cover, cook until falling off the bone. 

Same as rabbit, lamb, etc. 

Make some biscuits, and enjoy.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Slow cooker in BBQ sauce....mmmm....


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The only time I cooked a squirrel I did it as a stew. The ones that ate it thought the stew wasn't bad till they found out what the meat was - then UGH!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What you eat is just in some ones preconcived mind.

I was at a friends house years ago and we were talking about deer hunting. One of his wive's friends dropped in and over heard us and said she didn't under stand why we hunted deer as they tasted horriable.

My friend went hunting later that fall on our neighbours place and got a deer. We butchered it and a week later his wife made up some strognoff gravey to put over biskets she had made. Her friend came and raved about the meal, funny she had said venison wasn't good to eat. All in her mind.

Squirrel a rat look alike? We call them tree rats and they taste very good if cared for properly and cook carefully also.


 Al


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Years ago my son and his friend were out hunting woodchucks out in the cow pasture, and they shot a rather large one. They got it in their heads that that they should cook the thing up and eat it. No one I ever knew or heard about around here has ever eaten one. So they parboiled it with onions, and then finished it off on the grill, and insisted we all taste it. It wasn't bad at all.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Kind of ironic - was just thinking this last night....

Each winter we get a certain critter issue - something has been in the walls and ceilings for years. Finally last winter I set some different sized traps that were fastened down - ended up getting 10 flying squirrels in as many nights.

They are tiny compared to gray squirrels - even tiny compared to red squirrels. Even 10 of them wouldn’t be enough to make a 2 cup stew.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Never tried squirrel myself, now I want to! - in my area I don't think may people eat 'em, was fun to read how everyone prepares theirs


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Micheal said:


> The only time I cooked a squirrel I did it as a stew. The ones that ate it thought the stew wasn't bad till they found out what the meat was - then UGH!


Great in Brunswick stew.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> Never tried squirrel myself, now I want to! - in my area I don't think may people eat 'em, was fun to read how everyone prepares theirs


A squirrels diet and age has an effect on taste. An old boar squirrel might be bad. One eating pine cones might be bad.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Squirrels have glands under the front leg in the pits. Remove that gland when you skin it and dress it out.

Same with wood chuck, ***** and pussoms remove the glands.

I don't know about being fun but is sure the easy way to skin a squirrel. Use dikes or pruneing shears (my favorite) to remove the feet and heads.







 Al


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Usually stewed them, sometimes a fricassee. Haven't had them in decades, not worth the trouble for me now.

Jeff


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I have lots of squirrels on my property as it's surrounded by oaks. I'd love to thin the herd but to eat them? Ugh. They are tree rats after all.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

But they also taste great and isn't like they are common city alley trash eatting rats.
when you thin the herd what do you do with them?

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I put mine in a pan filled about halfway up the squirrels body with a marinade I make. I put in potatoes, carrots and onions all around. Then cover with foil and bake on 275 for 3 hours. The meat falls off the bone.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

My FIL would marinade them in soy sauce, Worcestershire and a bit of water and then grill them. Pretty tasty.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When I was a kid, my mother would fry them up and make gravy...pretty good!

I keep looking at the squirrels in my back yard, and tell them, if they don't change their ways, they're dinner.

Mon


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

gleepish said:


> My FIL would marinade them in soy sauce, Worcestershire and a bit of water and then grill them. Pretty tasty.


That's pretty much my marinade a well.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Wolf mom said:


> I have lots of squirrels on my property as it's surrounded by oaks. I'd love to thin the herd but to eat them? Ugh. They are tree rats after all.


Rats eat anything.

Rats are *omnivores*, which means they can eat the same foods as a carnivore or a herbivore. The diets of *omnivores* are a little more complex than the aforementioned diets of herbivores or carnivores.

Squirrels, being primarily *herbivores*, eat a wide variety of plants, as well as nuts, seeds, conifer cones, fruits, fungi, and green vegetation. Some squirrels, however, also consume meat, especially when faced with hunger.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am going to have to make up a marinate and give that method a try for a change of pace.

I cook a lot of fish in foil with potatoes and onions and bake in the oven.

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> I am going to have to make up a marinate and give that method a try for a change of pace.
> 
> I cook a lot of fish in foil with potatoes and onions and bake in the oven.
> 
> Al


It's the best method I've found for absolutely tender squirrels every time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think the slow cooker and the pressure cooker both do a great falling off the bone cook.

 Al


----------

